# Your best and worst movies of 2009?



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 5, 2010)

So, 2009 is long gone, but the movies are still lingering in our minds. What were your favorites and what were your worst?

My favorite was probably Star Trek. An utterly amazing movie.

My worst ones are probably Terminator: Salvation and Transformers 2. Terminator was just a butchering of a great franchise. Transformers 2 was just a boring action movie where at least 50% of the movie was in cliche slo-mo. 

You guys?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I enjoyed both Terminator and Transformers.  I'm not by any means saying that they were good movies.  Just that I had fun watching them.

Paranormal Activity was by far the worst movie of the year, IMO.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd say "The Dark Knight" was the best movie I watched in 2009.

Transformers: Revenge of Fallen was the worst movie of '09, in my opinion (duh...). A bunch of random stuff happening at once. And, what the hell was with that guy on the pyramid who was "going to take down the sun". Weird movie. I liked the first Transformers a lot, though.


----------



## freshness (Jan 5, 2010)

dark knight and inglourious basterds...worst movie..mmh too many


----------



## Jaems (Jan 5, 2010)

Worst I've seen is G.I. Joe & Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.

Best I've seen is Moon, The Hurt Locker, District 9.
I've yet to see Avatar, or Up In The Air.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 5, 2010)

Transformers 2 was a pile of crap. Nothing redeeming at all in that movie. Mostly action with a plot that made little to no sense.

I quite enjoyed 'Moon'. It had a good story and plot. It didn't exactly get a major release worldwide, which is a shame.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2010)

Best- alas I have an internet connection and whenever I think I might have watched most of the films I want to watch I find a whole bunch more. I pay little attention to years they were made either and coupling this with the occasions I watch six or seven films a day I am left with no choice but a long post for a reply.
Still I scanned through http://www.moviefone.co.uk/2009/12/22/best-movies-of-2009/ (biggest numbers of films in simple single page format I could find on short order). At present I have seen about 7 of them, in their order

*Duplicity*
Had it not had the blurb/summary on the site I would not have remembered it. A passable con/spy film but one done better by numerous others.

*Ponyo*
Animated film, still not sure entirely what is was about other than a loosely veiled environmental message which then places it in competition with Princess Mononoke and then it instantly loses.

*Adventureland*
Coming of age film, it will probably be a "I saw that when" film in years to come (many have called various actors and the director as up and comers, I would not be inclined to disagree). This being said if I could mute or otherwise remove the soundtracks the 80's have many better examples.

*Food, Inc.*
Not sure documentaries count here. I have something of a soft spot for documentaries but nobody has really caught up to TV (looking towards people like Adam Curtis) just yet for such things.

*Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince*
I have called the Harry Potter series passable fantasy before and the label sticks here. I am however starting to think TV and games have medieval fantasy down better though.

*District 9*
Had it been a TV series instead (with TV series length and character development)

*Zombieland*
One of the best mainstream zombie films I have seen in years (Dawn of the Dead remake is the first thing that springs to mind here as well as Grindhouse/Planet Terror)- you start heading into the more offbeat (dare I say the traditional realms of zombie films) territory including stuff like Dead Snow which also saw a 2009 release and it starts to not hold up.

*The Hangover*
I saw this on Christmas day so it may need a rewatch before I call it, I will however say Vegas comedy of this sort was probably done better by "Very Bad Things" or at least it provides the baseline for such films for me.

*Inglourious Basterds *
Saw this boxing day and while I am not going to call it bad it will be a film that in 10 years time will probably only be remembered by fans of Mr Tarantino.

*Final thoughts on 2009 films*
I will however call 2009 as the year TV was finally cemented in my mind as being better than films- I am drawn to note the oft performed comparison between games and films at this point, I now reckon TV and games are more comparable (same amount of play time, similar budgets for the most part, similar roles and "heroes" of the industries).


*-----------------------------------*

And just as I go to press send I bother to do the same on IMDB
*X-Men Origins: Wolverine*
Grab Wolverine and the X-Men (cartoon) instead or better yet the 90's series or Xmen evolution.

*Public Enemies*
As period crime drama goes this was pretty good and better yet it does a lot to overcome it being an American driven film (the story of the great depression and John Dillinger means little to me).

*Angels & Demons*
Done a fair bit to put me off mystery films for a while, perhaps even more than the time I watched National Treasure.

*Crank: High Voltage*
I really really did not care for the first and I dare say over the top violence/action has been done better several times before especially coming from a games background and being a great fan of John Woo but I did not regret the time spent.

*Fast & Furious*
There have been far better car films before and much of the plot in this was something I would expect to see in the transporter series. It did not bore me senseless like the rest of the series though which was good.

*The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3*
I wanted to like it (indeed I even saw it at the cinema) but can any of you say it stacks against the films IMDB suggests as films like it: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1111422/recommendations

*Friday the 13th*
No just no.

*Underworld: Rise of the Lycans*
I have done worse in pursuit of a cheesy horror film.

*Gamer*
Someone saw existenz, Johnny Mnemonic, the fifth element, paycheck and the matrix and then decided that they wanted to merge all of them. If you want a film like it I instead suggest Avalon by Mamoru Oshii. I did not regret the time spent though.

*Pandorum*
Top notch post apocalypse/new earth sci fi.

*12 Rounds*
Not bad but I was reminded of Déjà Vu from 2006 throughout it and that was a better film I thought.

*Watchmen*
A good comic film but I never read the comics and frankly I like cartoons of comics more.

*State of Play*
A better thriller/mystery than Angels & Demons but I am left to compare it to the wire which means it instantly loses.

I have prattled on for long enough now. There are still loads I have missed that I have seen this year.


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 6, 2010)

The harry potter was horrible IMO.

The best was Avatar


----------



## Gobnoblin (Jan 6, 2010)

Sherlocke Holmes  was epic fail

can't think of anything totally spectacular, avatar was surprisingly unsuckish.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 7, 2010)

dark knight and avatar are the best films of last year,
the two transformers titles are the epic fails of the year.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good

Avatar- Best (It costs a mint for it's completion though)

Ponyo- Really good

The Princess and the Frog- History long overdue, not a bad movie either.

Bad

The Time Traveler's Wife- Epic fail (That man was nothing more than a time traveling pedo)

Twilight- Greatest fail of 2009


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 8, 2010)

best:

District 9 - my favourite movie

The Hangover - another favourite

Avatar - lived upto its expectations imo

State of Play - really enjoyable and suspensefull

worst:

sherlock holmes - sat there yawning, didnt enjoy at all

harry potter - no action, nothing and also its harry potter...


----------



## C175R (Jan 8, 2010)

Is it only me or Sherlock Holmes kinda looks like Jack Sparrow, but waaaaaaaaaaay smarter?


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 8, 2010)

Best: Drag Me To Hell
This was the most fun I've had in a movie theatre in years. Great movie, hilarious, brilliantly paced, made me jump and yell. This was candy, pure candy. Only one bad scene (but I forgive it.)

Worst: Star Trek
I can only hope they give the next one some depth. It was a nice try, but I forgot the whole movie within minutes of it's ending.

Honorable Mention: Paranormal Activity
The aura surrounding this movie was amazing. I got goose bumps before, during, and after the movie. I don't believe in "the supernatural" in the least, and for a movie as simple as this to make me feel like I did, well, it was very nostalgic for me. I felt like I did when I was a kid, waking up in the middle of the night, thinking I heard something, silence, and then hearing something again, but nearer. Complete creepsville.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 10, 2010)

Lemme see.

Best:

James Cameron's Avatar: Epic

This is it: Not a movie, but it sorta is

Dark Knight: Excellent film

Up: Cute fat boy! Me love

Worst:

New Moon: I consider myself to be a fan of the twilight series, this movie ruined it in all respects

Christmas Carol: Really, if you make a movie for little kids you should at least cut down on the scary parts, not bad, just, it made kids cry

HP6: Love the books, the movie was, just not, ....

I personally like Transformers, not the best, but it was good. Drag me to Hell was incredibly weird, it was more like a comedy movie that wasn't meant to be, but it was hilarious.

Also, you better look at the Filipino movies. We just had our Film festival, everything was horrible. I hated everything about it. Bad effects for every movie, bad action or story. The only good one was the drama film.


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 11, 2010)

best for me is avatar of course.
worst: twighlight newmoon


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 11, 2010)

Best movie I saw 2009: District 9 - slightly better then Avatar (but I have to admit, that somehow I didn`t experience the hype surrounding the movie so it blew me away, because I wasn`t expecting it to be that good. And that goes for both movies!!!)

Worst movie I saw 2009: Ong-Bak 2 - disgustingly bad...


----------



## windsail (Jan 12, 2010)

That I have seen:

Best: Ponyo - A joy to watch especially with my five year old niece. "Up" is crap compared to this.

Worst: Inglorious Bastards - Tarantinos movies are so over-rated and they keep getting more stupid. The storyline of Shosanna was quite good but everything but the basement bar scene w/ the bastards was stupid. Brad Pit was horrible.

Best Martial Arts + Story: Chocolate (2008 but released in US 2009)

Animation Honorable Mention: Coraline


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 13, 2010)

Star Trek is an easy win for me.  Utterly incredible movie.  Just fantastic.


As for worst, The Box was pretty dull, The Men Who Stare at Goats also sucked.

I think the very worst was probably Transformers 2 though, because I really enjoyed the first one, this one was so much more disappointing.  There was no plot, not nearly enough Megan Fox looking hot, and so many plot holes it was just embarrassing (although this got pretty funny by the end, as myself and my good friend William, who were at this point a little drunk, would shout PLOT HOLE!!!! any time this happened, which was a lot)


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 14, 2010)

Best: Zombieland. Incredible movie, whether you're looking for a bit of a scare and some action, so a ton of laughs, it was the perfect movie.

Worst: Jenifer's Body. Megan Fox making out with a girl doesn't make up for the fact that the movie was a disaster.


----------



## techboy (Jan 17, 2010)

Absolute favorite of 2009 was Avatar. It was such a good movie I actually went to see it twice...can't wait for a sequel to this one.

2nd best was easily Star Trek.

I did see Inglorious Basterds as well, and while I didn't hate it, it wasn't one of my favorites.


----------



## Dagatahas (Jan 25, 2010)

Best movie I actually watched: Star Trek -> Star Trek going all Warsi with teh actions. Sulu swordfighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Worst movie I actually watched: AVATAR(Cameron) -> All that hype and awesome special effects with no story whatsoever. Why aren't floating mountains more interesting than _Unobtanium_ ?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 25, 2010)

What's with people saying Dark Knight was the best movie of 2009? It was released in 2008.

Anyways
BEST- Zombieland. Really funny movie.

WORST- 2012. Loads of CG effects doesnt make a good movie.


----------

